# Περιστέρια > Ράτσες >  Τι ράτσα είναι?

## ΛΑΓΚΟΝΑΣ

αυτα οταν πετανε κανουν κυκλουσ γυρω απο τον εαυτο τους και οταν ειναι στον αερα ειναι σαν να πατανε φρενο ποστες η μισιρια(παπαγαλακια)?[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Bigalice2014

αν δεν κανω λαθος λεγονται martin

----------


## jk21

τη συγκεκριμενη ρατσα που λες , την βλεπω συνηθως με δυο λωριδες μαυρες προς τα πισω 




δεν εχουν σε νεανικοτερη ηλικια; γιατι αυτα που δειχνει ο Λαγκωνας δειχνουν διαφορετικα

----------


## k20actr.j

Η συγκεκριμένη ράτσα είναι διασταύρωση και όχι καθαρόαιμη.
Προφανώς από παγούρι και γερμανικό .
Δεν έχει γραβάτα ..

----------

